# Genetics 101



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Can anyone sum up the whole genetics system in a couple paragraphs? Keep in mind that I'm twelve, and everything I have read or seen makes almost no sense :lol: . Can anyone help me?


----------



## StuStu (Apr 6, 2011)

hi feral, first i must tell you im a complete novice with mice, infact i dont own a single mouse yet but im about to make a start, so even at your tender age your knowledge in mice supersedes mine,
genetics are invaluble to all breeders, but only usefull to you over a number of generations, in my opinion it is far more important to the majority of breeders to understand line breeding, where over a number of generations you can breed a specimen to a fairly constant standard, this of course is genetics but in a visual easy to understand way, an example would be : two poor quality beasts can produce a stunning specimen, but the chances of that stunning specimen producing another stunning specimen although possible, is highly unlikely, where as two good quailty line bred beasts have a far greater chance of doing so.
so by lookin back over generations to see the "type" you have been breeding, and sticking with that "type", 
(pressuming its a good type) is good line breeding ie kinda genetics.
genetics is something very few or none fully understand, if someone claims to "fully" understand genetics ask to see there, many, many, perfect specimens...
i would also like to say how great it is for someone your age to be interested in a great hobby of breeding, to often its full of old so and so's like me rambling on lol , i hope you can make some sence of this post as im not great with grammer or computors, good luck to you, go on breed that perfect beast !, best wishes Stu.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

I am new too, but find genetics interesting. i think you should take a look here http://hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/genetics/index.html


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I am not trying to learn genetics for breeding. I told my teacher about my project with the mouses, and he asked me to do a written project on it to teach the class about genetics. So... ya


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, I knew a little about genetics already, but I think Finnmouse does a good job explaining. Especially in the A locus articles. There is a lot to mouse genetics.

But I can help you a little, keeping it simple.

Say you have an agouti mouse, it is the A gene that makes it agouti. It can be Aa or AA. if it is AA it is agouti and will have agouti babies, if Aa it is agouti but carries black, because the agouti A is dominant to the black a, so the black will not show. So if you mate an Aa mouse with an Aa mouse, you will get AA (agouti), Aa (agouti that carries black) and aa (black). If you mate an AA (agouti) with AA you will only have agouties, and if you mate Aa with AA you will have Agouti, but some will carry black. If you mate aa (black) with aa you will only have aa (black) mice.

I dont know if this was helpfull at all?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

What's your project?

Best I can do is give you links that explain it better than I can! :lol: 
http://library.thinkquest.org/28751/review/heredity/2.html
http://www.athro.com/evo/gen/geframe.html
http://library.thinkquest.org/C004367/be1.shtml

I can answer questions on those. They are links on how genes and stuff work to change how we look. Basically. Sort of!


----------



## StuStu (Apr 6, 2011)

great post anne, it shed some light for me, and finnmouse as you say is a fantastic site. Stu


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

thanks, glad to be able to help!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

My project is just to make a poster about genetics with photos of the meeces and descriptions. But I need to understand the topic first. Thanks, this helps!

*edit* Were you asking about my mouse project? Or the genetics? Cause my mouse "project" is only me breeding my only buck to one of my does and watching the color patterns passed on to the babies.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I would just try and explain how dominant and recessive genes work. use punnet square to show the inheritance.

you should be able to find all the info you need with google.

keep it simple, there is less chance of getting it wrong and only try and explain a very small part of the picture.

good luck


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

This may also help: http://www.fancymice.info/genetics.htm


----------

